# Show me some MORE rare stuff!



## copperhead71

When i buy some,aquire some,i'll post some!...But until then can you show me some rare stuff?H.O. track,cars,prototypes,displays,demo's and such,,,,


----------



## SlickRick

A brown GTO with silver stripes sadly with no A pillars...


----------



## spider89119

I purchased this for a couple bucks at a Department store when new. Luckily I took good care of most of my cars. I always thought there was something special about this one even before I knew it was rare.










This Galoob Miami Vice car is supposedly rare, though it doesn't seem to be that valuable.


----------



## cwbam

*Datsun Baja Pick Up*

Clear Window ? Polariod ?


----------



## TGM2054

I've heard this one isn't all that common.


----------



## bobwoodly

Aurora candy Mustang


----------



## copperhead71

This afx glow in the dark 917:thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2

These are probably my two rarest cars. They are both TOMY Turbos from 1986. I bought both them new around 1986 for probably about $5 each.

As far as I know that is the only T-Bird of this model that TOMY ever made, and it is much rarer than any of those #12 T-Birds. I recently saw one of these T-Bird bodies sell on EBAY for over $80 without a chassis, and a BMW M1 like this one sold for almost $100.

I am still hoping to get a few more rare TOMYs. I want the red/white #7 Porsche 917-10 TOMY #8769, the red/white AFX Lola TOMY #8770, and the Lime Green #17 BMW 320i TOMY #8760. TOMY supposedly made a blue/red/white 240Z TOMY #8771, but I have never seen one anywhere.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

That's a Sweet T-Bird :thumbsup: And I'm guessing Tomy used the old Aurora A/FX molds for that body


----------



## sidejobjon

I never saw this.
SJJ


----------



## pshoe64

A couple of my favs

-Paul


----------



## vansmack2

Ralphthe3rd said:


> That's a Sweet T-Bird :thumbsup: And I'm guessing Tomy used the old Aurora A/FX molds for that body


Yes, TOMY used a lot of the old Aurora molds during their early years.


----------



## Rawafx

Here is a link to a Facebook section devotoed to HO Slot Car Collecting: http://www.facebook.com/groups/6097893636/

I have been posting pics of rare/unusual cars and other HO items there for a few months now. I was trying to post something every day but of course life sometimes gets in the way.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx

I am going to post some unusual Petty items later today.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## billcj

These are kind of hard to find....


----------



## vansmack2

Rawafx said:


> Here is a link to a Facebook section devotoed to HO Slot Car Collecting: http://www.facebook.com/groups/6097893636/
> 
> I have been posting pics of rare/unusual cars and other HO items there for a few months now. I was trying to post something every day but of course life sometimes gets in the way.
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> [email protected]
> Winston-Salem, NC


Great site. Thanks for the link. That is the only pic of the Blue TOMY 240Z I have ever seen other than on the back of my 1986 set box. I think that is the Thunderloop Thriller box, but since it is in my storage shed I can't check right now.


----------



## racindad

vansmack2 said:


> I want the red/white #7 Porsche 917-10 TOMY #8769, the red/white AFX Lola TOMY #8770, and the Lime Green #17 BMW 320i TOMY #8760. TOMY supposedly made a blue/red/white 240Z TOMY #8771, but I have never seen one anywhere.


This blue/red/white 240Z TOMY #8771?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

vansmack2 said:


> TOMY supposedly made a blue/red/white 240Z TOMY #8771, but I have never seen one anywhere.


I was told that there were only 3 loose ones known to exist, but don't hold me to that...RM


----------



## jobobvideo

I think Hilltop either has or has created all the coolest toys...I just wish I could come over and play


----------



## vansmack2

racindad said:


> This blue/red/white 240Z TOMY #8771?


That is it alright.


----------



## vansmack2

Hilltop how much do you think one of those loose TOMY 240z cars is worth?


----------



## Jisp

Hi guys,

I'm unsure if these are considered rare but I've never seen another anywhere (although in Australia anything Aurora AFX is kinds rare). These Big Ryder pit kits are part #9983. I've not seen them listed in a guide to Aurora AFX parts.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnut

I have onev in collection and working on deal to acquire an extra. For sale or trade.


----------



## Xence

Hey 'nut ... what are you looking to dump? The red/white/blue #6 240z??? The one like what racin'dad posted earlier in this blog?


----------



## billcj

the black mustang is not rare, but is hard to find, I'm told...


----------



## asennafan

vansmack2 said:


> Hilltop how much do you think one of those loose TOMY 240z cars is worth?


They go for $40-$50


----------



## vansmack2

Hilltop

I was just wondering what you thought. I just picked one up for about $47. I am surprised I even got it that low because I recently saw a blue TOMY T-Bird body (no chassis) go for nearly $100, and a TOMY white/green BWM also go for nearly $100. The 240z is rarer than either of those. I have seen a few of the T-Birds, and several of the BMWs, but the 240z has been elusive until now. In fact this is the first time *I* have ever seen the 240z on EBAY.

Here is a picture of my T-Bird and BMW that I am referring to:


----------



## videojimmy

Carrera made Ho cars:


----------



## videojimmy

Bandai


----------



## videojimmy

Penn Line... sure wish I could fin tires for these ( I have 3 of them)


----------



## videojimmy

not too rare, but cool... die cast body, round motor.. RASANT


----------



## videojimmy

DYNABRUTE... very hard to find


----------



## Bill Hall

Thanx Jim! Cool stuff.

The Rassants always looked like they were packing a nuclear war head.

How about trying the flowable silicone trick to recondition a set of those Pennline tars?
Maybe practice up on a set of crunchy Aurora Indy tires and move up when ya work out the bugs? How about big silicone Orings? Not ribbed for your pleasure, but they might could get you around the track. 

Just spitballing.


----------



## slotcarman12078

It's hard to judge the diameter of those Penn Line wheels and tires.. dumb question, but have you tried RRR repop truck tires?


----------



## videojimmy

Their bigger than standard HO but not quite O gauge ...
And the have the inner groove like O gauge.

Been searching for years and no luck.

Bill, what's this flowable silicone you're talking about?
The Penn Lines are so nice, and other than the tires, they're in great shape.
I would really love to run them someday


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Jimmy, Flowable windshield silicone, any auto parts store carries it, a coupe of dif brands. It's much thinner than regular silicone, and many racers coat foam tires with it to make silifoamies. Just mount your old tires on something you can chuck up in a drill, dip or spread the flowable sili on and then spin off the excess and let dry, but you may have to repeat. I made several sets of normal size HO silifoams this way.


----------



## tjetcar

i dont have pictures of my find. i walked into a hobby shop in the denver area. was looking at models, over heard one of the employee's telling this other guy, he had to get this "aurora stuff" ready to put on ebay. I walked over to him and asked to see this aurora stuff. waas i surprised. there was 23 vibrater cars, 3 afx cars new in the box, the stop light intersection new in the box, several boxs ofsingle lane track several boxes of commen straights and turns, y tracks loop de loop, lap counters,bridges only one vibe car was cut. the rest werereal clean. made him an offer, to my surprise he took my offer. for 500.00 . good thing was 95% of the find i didnot have, took out 4 good size boxes to my car. you couldnt chisel the smile off my face


----------



## fastlap

How 'bout the one on the left?


----------



## slotcarman12078

Really fast food? That's like one of 8 Gary?


----------



## sjracer

I thought it was 1 of 3. I remember Gary saying in a post some time ago that he would never get rid of the Mc Donald's due to how he acquired it. The Redbull is rare itself. I wonder what the Redbull is worth? I saw somebody trying to sell one on the bay for $250 about a year ago.


----------



## videojimmy

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Jimmy, Flowable windshield silicone, any auto parts store carries it, a coupe of dif brands. It's much thinner than regular silicone, and many racers coat foam tires with it to make silifoamies. Just mount your old tires on something you can chuck up in a drill, dip or spread the flowable sili on and then spin off the excess and let dry, but you may have to repeat. I made several sets of normal size HO silifoams this way.


thanks! I'll pick some up and try it out on some extra O gauge tires I have


----------



## Ajep50

Hello, I'd like to add a few pics of rare cars from my collection

Tyco Alfa Romeo F1








Aurora AFX Indy Special Lili Leddy Mexican issue








Tomy AFX Feather-Magna BMW M3








Aurora AFX Salazar Williams (a.k.a Bata-Din)








Aurora AFX black Monza G+


----------



## sjracer

Sweeeet


----------



## JordanZ870

fastlap said:


> How 'bout the one on the left?


pretty car...but now I am HUNGRY!


----------



## joegri

the video jims offering of the dyna brute is a cool rare chassis/car. that 1 really gets me thinkin!! cool rigg jim . howz it go?


----------



## fastlap

I heard 6 total for the McDonalds car. But, 1 of 8, or of 3 is cool too!

It's a conversation piece for sure....:thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2

fastlap said:


> How 'bout the one on the left?


There is an unopened Red Bull on EBAY right now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOMY-MEGA-G...111045788550?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item19dad84386


----------



## racindad

The last red bull I was watching sold for over $280! That's the highest I've seen so far. I wonder what they'll be going for in another 5-10 years or so...


----------



## Rick Carter

I posted some of my Tyco Prototype's on the Facebook Collectors Group Page last night for those that are on Facebook. I wasn't able to upload them from my phone onto here due to the file size so they can be seen there.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Rick Carter said:


> I posted some of my Tyco Prototype's on the Facebook Collectors Group Page last night for those that are on Facebook. I wasn't able to upload them from my phone onto here due to the file size so they can be seen there.


 Rick, so ALL those cars you just posted on the FB Group are Tyco PROTOTYPES !? Holy Moly !  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hittman101

I seen those pics Rick very nice!!!


----------



## Rick Carter

Ralph and Hitman,

Thanks! Yes and I posted a few more today. I have more that I'll post up on Monday when I get back in. I wish that I knew of a better way to put them here from my phone because I know that everyone isn't on Facebook.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

sjracer said:


> The Redbull is rare itself. I wonder what the Redbull is worth? I saw somebody trying to sell one on the bay for $250 about a year ago.


 I would not say the Red Bull is rare. I would say it is grossly overpriced at the moment. A rare car is one you rarely see and is very hard to find. Red Bull's are listed all the time and just seem to pull in big dollars for some reason. Same with the release 5 Auto World Ice Cream Truck - it will often sell for more than an Aurora original. Insane.

Of course most rare cars are old and it is because they are so old that they become rare (since few survive the years). What I would consider rare for recently released (last 10 years) cars are some of the Mattel F1 cars put out in the mid-late 2000s. I almost never see them listed anywhere and I don't ever remember seeing them when they were first released. You'll find 20 Red Bull's before you find one of those Mattel F1s.

In fact, I haven't seen any Mattel cars in the last few years, yet sets were released. I have been able to track down the cars from vendors or eBay, but where they came from or how they were originally marketed is a mystery to me. In fact a lot of Mattel cars seem to have appeared out of nowhere and disappear real fast.

Now that's rare.

Joe


----------



## vansmack2

Grandcheapskate said:


> I would not say the Red Bull is rare. I would say it is grossly overpriced at the moment. A rare car is one you rarely see and is very hard to find. Red Bull's are listed all the time and just seem to pull in big dollars for some reason. Same with the release 5 Auto World Ice Cream Truck - it will often sell for more than an Aurora original. Insane.
> 
> Of course most rare cars are old and it is because they are so old that they become rare (since few survive the years). What I would consider rare for recently released (last 10 years) cars are some of the Mattel F1 cars put out in the mid-late 2000s. I almost never see them listed anywhere and I don't ever remember seeing them when they were first released. You'll find 20 Red Bull's before you find one of those Mattel F1s.
> 
> In fact, I haven't seen any Mattel cars in the last few years, yet sets were released. I have been able to track down the cars from vendors or eBay, but where they came from or how they were originally marketed is a mystery to me. In fact a lot of Mattel cars seem to have appeared out of nowhere and disappear real fast.
> 
> Now that's rare.
> 
> Joe


I agree 100 percent with you. I constantly see cars on EBAY that say rare when often several are listed at the same time. For example count how many AFX Promo Petty Chargers you see in one month on EBAY. Lately there have been quite a few. Less common would be a much better term.

Now here is a truly rare car I recently picked up, and this was the first time I have ever seen one listed.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Rick Carter said:


> Ralph and Hitman,
> 
> Thanks! Yes and I posted a few more today. I have more that I'll post up on Monday when I get back in. I wish that I knew of a better way to put them here from my phone because I know that everyone isn't on Facebook.


 Rick, every photo that I post here on HT, I first host on Facebook. So since you have the pix posted there, you can also embed them here very simply...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Here are some of Rick Carter's Cars(he posted on Facebook)


























Tyco Prototype Tazmans with airdams. The one is the background is molded and the foreground, hand painted. The foreground has stickered doors, a black #6 on the roof and no Goodyear labeling on the trunk. This one is not in the guide but the one in the background is.














































+ about 100 more cars- LOL ! See if this link works for you people not on facebook ?
link> Facebook Pix


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Rick, every photo that I post here on HT, I first host on Facebook. So since you have the pix posted there, you can also embed them here very simply...


And all this time I thought it was deja vu!! :lol:


----------



## Rick Carter

Ralph,

You're da man, man! Thanks for the transfer!


----------



## JordanZ870

slotcarman12078 said:


> And all this time I thought it was deja vu!! :lol:


Didn't you just say that?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Those red, yellow, & black cars sure look good, jus sayn'... Although I'm liken' that Raybestos color scheme too...
Thanks for the link!!! RM


----------



## Rick Carter

Thanks Hilltop!


----------



## copperhead71

Where is vansmack with the tomy info!(lighted) Tub track(trader bob)....he ain't easy on the pockets..but he is very nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2

copperhead71 said:


> Where is vansmack with the tomy info!(lighted) Tub track(trader bob)....he ain't easy on the pockets..but he is very nice.:thumbsup:


That looks like it is a Japanese release Nissan 300ZX Police car. That is about all I know about that one. Where did you see it at?

There is a pic of one here.
http://hoslotracer.com/content/car-...-tomy-afx-nissan-300zx-police-car-white-black


----------



## copperhead71

Thanks vansmack!that is the the only site that I saw info on the car.The guy I bought it from (scc) I had to visit his table(he had 8 tables)6 times just for the car to go down $5 in price! The car is at my house now.(familiar floor shot below):thumbsup:is that red and white BMW m1 really a 200 dollar car?tub track had a purple t jet charger body on the card for $1500 if anybody wants one:freak:just sayin!!


----------



## vansmack2

How much did you pay for the cop car? I know they are not usually cheap. Yes, the red and white #9 BMW M1 does sometimes go for around $200 or more. 

Here is one for $225
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-AFX-...K-9-VERY-RARE-VALVOLINE-EDITION-/290736046824

This one sold for $139
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-NEW-FA...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

This one is for sale now at $13.50 as of this posting.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300891195278?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## N.H. Norman

Yeah, went by Tub Tracks tables several times yesterday, but I could only afford to window shop!

Very cool car!:thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64

copperhead71 said:


> is that red and white BMW m1 really a 200 dollar car?


The "Valvoline BMW M1 is an SP Fast/SP 1000 car from Aurora AFX. There were 6 in the series and they had more complicated paint schemes (the last 3 of the 6). These were the heir apparent replacement for the Super Magnatraction. The last 3 (BMW, Capri and Escort) are harder to find.


Here'a link to the series.
SP Fast-SP 1000

-Paul


----------



## vansmack2

Ajep50 said:


> Hello, I'd like to add a few pics of rare cars from my collection
> 
> Tyco Alfa Romeo F1
> View attachment 172542
> 
> 
> Aurora AFX Indy Special Lili Leddy Mexican issue
> View attachment 172543
> 
> 
> Tomy AFX Feather-Magna BMW M3
> View attachment 172544
> 
> 
> Aurora AFX Salazar Williams (a.k.a Bata-Din)
> View attachment 172545
> 
> 
> Aurora AFX black Monza G+
> View attachment 172546


What does the rear end of that Monza look like? I have seen pics of the sides and the front, but never the rear end.


----------



## pshoe64

Here's the view as it goes away!

-Paul


----------



## vansmack2

pshoe64 said:


> Here's the view as it goes away!
> 
> -Paul


Thanks. Now I have pics of all sides. I most likely will never own an original, but maybe someday I can try making a copy.


----------



## plymouth71

It can be done...


----------



## Rick Carter

More pics of more of my Tyco Deco Prototypes will be up soon!


----------



## sidejobjon

*Brass Chassis*

Were you just looking for rare Bodies, Here ia a rare Brass Chassis.
Marked R-M Belive this was made by Marty Thalison he had a small company early 70`s. Would like more info what would the R stand for?
SJJ


----------



## vansmack2

This rare Tomy 240z is currently for sale on EBAY starting at $49.99 with $6.95 shipping.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tomy-AFX-Sl...360674845501?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item53f9e5633d


----------



## pshoe64

sidejobjon said:


> Were you just looking for rare Bodies, Here ia a rare Brass Chassis.
> Marked R-M Belive this was made by Marty Thalison he had a small company early 70`s. Would like more info what would the R stand for?
> SJJ


Would there be any ties to Randy Kemp maybe?

-Paul


----------



## sidejobjon

pshoe64 said:


> Would there be any ties to Randy Kemp maybe?
> 
> -Paul


December Model car mag mentions Marty & R& M, I would like to know if some one else has one of these Chassis or could confirm Marty & Randy Kemp were partners at one time?
Thanks Paul
SJJ


----------



## Marty

*Aurora Figure "8" Special*

I posted this in another thread, but it is rare to me. I have never seen one in person. It is one of the "transitional" sets. AFX track and T-Jet cars.







Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## sidejobjon

*rare set*

Marty,
That is rare, I love the sale price. Here a set i have getting the differant scales togeather.


----------



## Marty

SJJ, have you set it up? How do the cars run using the same track?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## sidejobjon

*Reason for HO*

Marty,
I put it in a plastic case "shelf queen" I never had interast seeing 1/32 on a little figure 8. Guess thats why i Love HO. But your right i should have .
SJJ
Did John from NJ buy that tub track?


----------



## Marty

sidejobjon said:


> Marty,
> I put it in a plastic case "shelf queen" I never had interast seeing 1/32 on a little figure 8. Guess thats why i Love HO. But your right i should have .
> SJJ
> Did John from NJ buy that tub track?


My curiosity would have gotten the better of me.

The Tub Track is still in negotiations.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Marty, thata a pretty cool set you have there, and I never saw a transitional set "Backwards" like that, ie- I mean all the Trans.... sets I've see, had A/FX cars with L & J Track. But I guess your set being 1972, shows that Aurora had so much excess T-Jet Inventory leftover, they threw some sets together like that !? Very Cool, and awesome price even back then.... :thumbsup:


----------



## tgallaway

Hello ALL, I am new to the sight but have been collecting for a couple of years.
been out of the hobby for awhile. when I can I will post some pictures. I have a few Rare pieces.
Thanks Tom


----------



## Omega

Tom welcome, create a photobucket account and load your pictures there. Then you can copy and paste the link to the photos here.

Dave


----------



## Marty

*T-Jet Sand Van Dune Buggy Rare? Custom?*

While I was organizing (ROFLMAO!!!!) my slot cars I found this one and checked the books. It is not listed. The bottom looks original. Nothing looks broken and reglued.





Let the opinions begin!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## alpink

must be bunko. better send it to me pronto!


----------



## Marty

alpink said:


> must be bunko. better send it to me pronto!


OK! :thumbsup: I hate having oddball crap in my collection.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## sidejobjon

Marty said:


> I posted this in another thread, but it is rare to me. I have never seen one in person. It is one of the "transitional" sets. AFX track and T-Jet cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


Marty,
Simular set on the bay http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-HO-S...=Slot_Cars&hash=item41745a87dc#ht_1937wt_1097
SJJ


----------



## copperhead71

Anyone have any additional info on this afx porshe.(green one)whats the difference between odd ball and prototype to you(types of rare)This porshe is oddball.That chassis came with the car.


----------



## pshoe64

I think, and you guys that have more info jump in here, that the "green" Porsche was from a battery op set and that it glowed in the dark. I think the Ferrari 512 was the other car. If braincells are working today, I think AFX had another battery set with the McLaren XLR and Ferrari 612 and Aurora had one with the Sand Vans. Does this sound right?

-Paul


----------



## Marty

*Turquoise Mangusta (Lily Ledy)*

Aurora make a turquoise Mangusta, it is listed as a "1" in Bob Beers book. This particular one is a Lily Ledy, made in Mexico.

Looks green:



It is either from a smokers home and that is nicotine, or sun discoloration:





I am hesitant to try any of the normal cleaning to get it back to turquoise because the plastic is different in the Lily Ledy cars. It feels softer.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty

*Lily Ledy AFX*

AFX Dodge Charger Daytona. They also made it in blue/white.



AFX Ferrari 512M




AFX Lola 260



Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty

*Lily Ledy TYCO*

Chaparral 2D



Chaparral 2G



McLaren M8F



Porsche 917



Ferrari 512M



'40 Ford Coupe windows and trim are glow in the dark



Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## SCJ

Marty said:


> Aurora make a turquoise Mangusta, it is listed as a "1" in Bob Beers book. This particular one is a Lily Ledy, made in Mexico.
> 
> Looks green:
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrt...ra HO slot cars/DSC00713_zpsb5ebe2d3.jpg.html
> 
> It is either from a smokers home and that is nicotine, or sun discoloration:
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrt...ra HO slot cars/DSC00714_zpse1d26b4a.jpg.html
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrt...ra HO slot cars/DSC00715_zpsa0016ade.jpg.html
> 
> I am hesitant to try any of the normal cleaning to get it back to turquoise because the plastic is different in the Lily Ledy cars. It feels softer.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


 
Hey Buddy :wave:


I don't have Bobs book in front of me at the moment, but Turquoise is NOT rare for this car, not in the least, price is $25~35 in good used shape. 

Baby blue on the other hand is out of this world, $350 ~ 400 with orange or lime even more so!

As for your car, UV fade for sure.......rumor has it hydrogen peroxide will correct at least in part.


Hope this helps

----------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Marty

You're right. I had a brain fart.

Did you get the e-mail I sent to you?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## kiwidave

Ran some laps with some rare cars.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Love the color changing background!! Just out of curiosity, did you buy some RGB (red, green, blue) LED strip lighting? I was just looking at the stuff last night, and wondered what it looked like.


----------



## kiwidave

I used this Joe! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5M-60leds-M...091252?pt=US_Car_Lighting&hash=item256b5dad34


----------



## vansmack2

kiwidave said:


> Ran some laps with some rare cars.


Those are some nice cars. I would love to have that red/white/blue shadow, but they usually go for too much money.


----------



## 280A

Yesterday I purchased a (very) rare Carrera slot car start set, the Avus 301 from 1963, but it is 1:32 so I posted more pics in the Slot Car scale 1/32 HB forum. Hope you like it.

Regards,
Marco


----------



## tgallaway

here is my tycopro display.


----------



## tgallaway

more NOS tycopro


----------



## alpink

WOW, nice collection and display


----------



## tgallaway

thanks, i'll post more pictures later.
Tom


----------



## [email protected]

I think I just drooled on my keyboard. Loving the Tycopro display.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

This is some nice stuff!!! Tex, you seeing this Tyco display??? Thanks for sharing...RM


----------



## David S

WOW!!!!What a nice TycoPro display!:thumbsup:

David S


----------



## videojimmy

That Tyco display is impressive!


----------



## tgallaway

thanks Guys, 
another tycopro counter display


----------



## tgallaway

front view


----------



## copperhead71

Counter display..WOW:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

Galloway, that is some really cool, rare stuff there. Tycopro display cases, WOW, I never even remember seeing them.


----------



## toddr

Oh Wow. An Allison Chevelle in the cube. I've been searching for that one for a very long time. Very, very nice!!!

Todd


----------



## tgallaway

more NOS stuff


----------



## tgallaway

a few More


----------



## NTxSlotCars

tgallaway said:


> more NOS tycopro


Wow TG!!! Great collection. Norman, OK is not far from here. 
Yall do any racing in your area?


----------



## Rick Carter

Tom,

You're the man. I didn't know that there were 2 different color schemes of the Tyco Racing Team Trailer -Nice.


----------



## hefer

Sure are a lot of WOWS in this thread...WOW! Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## slotcardan

........


----------



## RacerDave

That's a great collection of some great old stuff. Thanks for sharing the pics with us. Dave.


----------



## swamibob

Tom:

Great collection!!! You're one of my new heroes. I hate you.  

Don't suppose you have an extra Tyco Racing Team trailer?

Tom


----------



## tgallaway

Thanks Everyone, I am very proud of it.

sorry, no extra trailers at this time.

I didn't know there were 2 colors of the trailer either.
had enough trouble finding just one.

Thanks Tom


----------



## tgallaway

All banded NOS


----------



## copperhead71

Wow...I didn't know some of those even came in cubes.Like the cop cars!...Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy

Tg... I see you also collect Tonka Crazy A's... just picked up a few myself. one new in box... picks to follow later.


----------



## Rick Carter

Cosmic Flyer Phases. I'm still missing a few.


----------



## Rick Carter

Tyco Hand Deco Fun Jeep.


----------



## Rick Carter

Tyco NBA/Shaq set Hand Deco's.


----------



## Rick Carter

Tyco Magna Wheels Prototypes.


----------



## Rick Carter

Tyco Lumina Prototypes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I really like those Mellow Yellow's...!!! RM


----------



## Rick Carter

Tyco Production Pennzoil and 2 Prototypes.


----------



## Rick Carter

Thanks Hilltop!


----------



## copperhead71

Those are all some cool cars rick, jeep also:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Carter

Thanks Copperhead!


----------



## Rick Carter

I'll post some more either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## bobhch

WOW!!

Bz


----------



## tgallaway

Wow Rick, very nice.

Tom


----------



## Rick Carter

Thanks Tom. Given the fact that I'm only an 11 year old kid, when I grow up, I want to be like you!


----------



## Rick Carter

Tyco '90 Thunderbirds


----------



## Rick Carter

My bad. There was a glitch in the Matrix on the prior post when I was trying to post up some more pics.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Ive been sitting on some rare stuff myself. I recognize that red Jeep...I had a chance to buy it along with this:



And Ive scored a lot of prototypes, supposedly rescued from the dumpster at Tyco's old location up in NJ. Ebay seller Oddslots has been offering up some REALLY cool stuff for the last several years:

This almost looks production ready, and it must be a legit proto, since it has the lime windows:


A group of prototype Jeeps:


My personal favorite and one that I wish Tyco would have produced, as blue is my favorite color. The wide Vincents all around are my own little modification:






A Doomsday roadwarrior prototype:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Not sure if its 'rare' but these are definitely harder to find:



Gobots transforming GT racer by Matchbox/LJN. Its 'robot' mode is pretty weak considering what Tyco's Transformers mustangs looked like:





Voltron lions by Matchbox/LJN:



Thundercats set cars:



The nosediver is an HP-7 chassis, but the thundertank is a 440X2 modified wheelie car, that stands up into this cat/monster/robot thing when you give it the gas. Unusual in that a set actually puts an HP-7 vs a 440.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

This Carerra Jeep from the 'servo' slotless sets is SUPER tough to find, at least here in the states. Even though this was one of many attempts at a TCR type of deal by Carerra, it actually has provisions for a slot pin (a Lifelike M chassis slot pin snaps right in) and once you remove the funky side pins, it runs pretty decent on a slotted set.





I don't have the 'volcano van' body, but this is the chassis from the piece that came with the MASK train set. Its a dummied up 'pushcar' chassis, apparently the set also had a '57 Chevy on a dummy 'regular' car chassis also.







And its NOT just a standard US-1 chassis with some of the holes blanked out. It has jacked up body mounts, so that any lwb tyco car can snap on. Makes you wonder why the Stomper wasn't approached like this. Those bodies (chevy blazer and stepside truck) had extended chassis mounts to clear the larger tires.

The Jeep bodystyle has very tall chassis mounts as it is, so to look decent on this chassis, the body would have to be lowered, or the tires would have to be HUGE:



The roadwarrior sits about right though:


----------



## tgallaway

those are cool.

Tom


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Like'n that No. 2 AFX Goodyear Valvoline Can Am the bestest!!! RM


----------



## vansmack2

That Tomy #2 Lola T-260 is a little hard to find, but not super rare. I think that was a 1986 only car, but it could have been 1986-1987. Some of the early Tomys were produce from 1986 up until 1989.

I am still looking to acquire one of those at a decent price.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

I just got this one 2 weeks ago,vansmack. For the record: On ebay there was a loose one which I got outbid at $30 on... I was watching it along with this lot, which I did win:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/31069977955...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1354wt_1425

Moral of the story is, on Ebay ALWAYS buy the big lot! You can pluck what you want and re-sell the rest. Sometimes you profit and have your prize(s) AND some extra cash which is the jackpot, sometimes you break even or sometimes you just get the car you want a little cheaper than buying it alone.

OH, and fyi...That grey Porsche is a duplicate for me, and its in good shape. I know those are sought after as well, Im just sitting on it till the weather cools off and slots are more in demand. BUT if anyone has to have it, I can be talked to!


----------



## vansmack2

I was watching that same lot, but did not want to spend that much at the time. I wanted the Porsche and the Lola.

I do try to buy lots from time to time. I bought a good sized lot a few years ago for about $90. I sold most of the items from that lot to get my money back. I kept a few items, and I found everything for the two Tomy Thunderloop Thriller Corvettes in that lot, so I basically got them for free.



grungerockjeepe said:


> I just got this one 2 weeks ago,vansmack. For the record: On ebay there was a loose one which I got outbid at $30 on... I was watching it along with this lot, which I did win:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/31069977955...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_1354wt_1425
> 
> Moral of the story is, on Ebay ALWAYS buy the big lot! You can pluck what you want and re-sell the rest. Sometimes you profit and have your prize(s) AND some extra cash which is the jackpot, sometimes you break even or sometimes you just get the car you want a little cheaper than buying it alone.
> 
> OH, and fyi...That grey Porsche is a duplicate for me, and its in good shape. I know those are sought after as well, Im just sitting on it till the weather cools off and slots are more in demand. BUT if anyone has to have it, I can be talked to!


----------



## [email protected]

Love the Jeeps. I think I will start buying the common colored versions for repaint.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

vansmack2 said:


> I was watching that same lot, but did not want to spend that much at the time. I wanted the Porsche and the Lola.
> 
> I do try to buy lots from time to time. I bought a good sized lot a few years ago for about $90. I sold most of the items from that lot to get my money back. I kept a few items, and I found everything for the two Tomy Thunderloop Thriller Corvettes in that lot, so I basically got them for free.


There ya go! I have the Lola up for grabs on ebay right now, actually. And lots of other stuff. This is the second 'soak' for the lola so if it doesn't move, we can work something out. I have a Tyco silverstreak Lola too. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/15109507793...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_395wt_1396

http://www.ebay.com/itm/15109508983...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_378wt_1396


----------



## vansmack2

grungerockjeepe said:


> There ya go! I have the Lola up for grabs on ebay right now, actually. And lots of other stuff. This is the second 'soak' for the lola so if it doesn't move, we can work something out. I have a Tyco silverstreak Lola too.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/15109507793...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_395wt_1396
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/15109508983...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_378wt_1396


I was referring to the #2 red Goodyear/Valvoline Tomy Lola, not the AFX L&M Lola in the link above.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

AH, duh! Shoulda known that.... the L&M Lola is mega common...


----------



## Marty

*2 AFX Dodge Chargers rated #1 in Beers book*

The first one most of you all know, the Rebel Charger:



The second is a gold plated Charger:


----------



## Marty

*Dodge Magnum rated 0*

Here is the AFX Super Magna-Traction Dodge Magnum Stock Car:





Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## vansmack2

Great cars Marty. I wish they were mine. I also wish someone would replicate that Magnum so that I could get that color scheme.


----------



## Marty

vansmack2 said:


> Great cars Marty. I wish they were mine. I also wish someone would replicate that Magnum so that I could get that color scheme.


Thanks!

Chris "DragULa" Rolf used to make resin copies of the Magnum. I don't know if he still does.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## vansmack2

I have seen resin copies of the Magnum around, but I am not good at painting them.


----------



## Marty

*Riggen HO slot cars*

VW Bus:



Dodge Charger Daytona:



Plymouth Roadrunner Superbird:






Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty

*DynaBrute anglewinder HO slot car*

VW Bug





Porsche 917(?)





Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty

*Ulrich 1/24 independent suspension chassis kit*

A lot of companies experimented with getting maximum adhesion to the track. Tire development pretty much did away with ideas like this:











Of course the real wire wheels are rare also. They were hand made and if you were real lucky, they were round. The ones on this chassis are reasonably round, but still noticeable.

I never got this chassis to make a lap. The springs are too stiff. As soon as you applied power the front end would come up and deslot. Someday I will add some weight and try it again.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## vansmack2

That looks like a good idea. Maybe you could make wheelie bar in the back to keep it on the track.


----------



## Marty

vansmack2 said:


> That looks like a good idea. Maybe you could make wheelie bar in the back to keep it on the track.


The early commercial tracks were bumpy and they would put bumps and humps in the track. Swing pick ups and independent suspensions were designed to help the slot car negotiate them. I've seen pictures of 1/24 scale commercial tracks with loops in them! That and slot car manufacturers tried to make the cars as much like a real car as possible. Ever seen the bottom of the Lionel and Marx HO cars with engine, transmissions and rear ends represented?

Wheelie bar would work for drag racing, but not a road course.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## slotcarman12078

I wonder if they had different strength springs available, so you could tune your chassis to your body weight, and your driving style. That is a pretty cool set up, and I still want to try something similar in H0 some day. It would have to be in line based, because Tjet gear mesh needs the axle to stay put.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

How about a Tyco Turbo Hopper?


----------



## Marty

slotcarman12078 said:


> I wonder if they had different strength springs available, so you could tune your chassis to your body weight, and your driving style. That is a pretty cool set up, and I still want to try something similar in H0 some day. It would have to be in line based, because Tjet gear mesh needs the axle to stay put.


The rear axle center has to stay put not matter what the motor configuration.

If you look at the rear shot, the axle center stays in place and the outer axles move up and down, independent rear suspension. It uses rubber tubes for the "u-joint".

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## vansmack2

Marty said:


> The early commercial tracks were bumpy and they would put bumps and humps in the track. Swing pick ups and independent suspensions were designed to help the slot car negotiate them. I've seen pictures of 1/24 scale commercial tracks with loops in them! That and slot car manufacturers tried to make the cars as much like a real car as possible. Ever seen the bottom of the Lionel and Marx HO cars with engine, transmissions and rear ends represented?
> 
> Wheelie bar would work for drag racing, but not a road course.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


I was thinking a spring loaded wheelie bar that could move up if it hit a bump. I don't know if something like that would work or not, it was just a thought.


----------



## Bill Hall

Thats a neat piece of slot history. Address the bent passenger side drag link and you may have better luck Marty! As shown in the front on shot, it's severely bent at a 45 degree angle and adding excessive pre-load to that side. No doubt it's canted against the guide flag rod and binding travel as well. 



Marty said:


> A lot of companies experimented with getting maximum adhesion to the track. Tire development pretty much did away with ideas like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the real wire wheels are rare also. They were hand made and if you were real lucky, they were round. The ones on this chassis are reasonably round, but still noticeable.
> 
> I never got this chassis to make a lap. The springs are too stiff. As soon as you applied power the front end would come up and deslot. Someday I will add some weight and try it again.
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty

Bill Hall said:


> Thats a neat piece of slot history. Address the bent passenger side drag link and you may have better luck Marty! As shown in the front on shot, it's severely bent at a 45 degree angle and adding excessive pre-load to that side. No doubt it's canted against the guide flag rod and binding travel as well.


 Yeah, I fixed it right after I took the picture. It is REAL soft aluminum. I assembled the chassis years ago and several moves ago. It probably got "adjusted" during one of the moves.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## copperhead71

Great stuff Marty.:thumbsup:On a side note,,,ya know Homstead has that dark blue Essex lotus for $900.00.they also have the citizen watch car(g plus cars)for $1500.00.Anyone have pics of theirs?Are they the rarest gplus cars?or aurora/afx period?:freak:


----------



## tgallaway

more stuff


----------



## tgallaway

more


----------



## tgallaway

one more


----------



## tgallaway

all AFX cars are NOS banded.


----------



## copperhead71

Thanks for those pictures tgallaway! Great to see what wheels came on those afx cars from the factory(banded).:thumbsup:But I will keep in mind that its not set in stone what cars came with what wheels,chassis,or arms!I don't even own one afx clam.


----------



## krazikev

Ok you ask for rare, here is a small amount of my rare ones,camaro, mako shark, brown nomad. while we are on the subject, can someone tell me if my brown camaro is more rare cause i am missing the gold stipe from fender to fender? dont know if theres alot out there like that, in bobs book his doesnt have the stripe also????( still needs chassis) enjoy:wave:

View attachment 179649


----------



## slotcarman12078

I like chocolate!! The Camaro may have had the stripe removed, so I can't say it's worth more or less.. They look good enough to eat though!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy

My 2 cents, every camaro I have seen has had the front end stripe, most of them worn off pretty bad to worn a little. I would say yours was worn and someone cleaned it up by removing it.


----------



## krazikev

thanks guys for the responce but my dad bought this car for me but forgot to give it to me cause he always bought me cars on his way home from work on a pay day anyway he said he bought so many for me and he did I had alot when i was a kid but he said this one he never gave to me intull I was 18 cause he found it in the dresser draw that he would put the cars in before he gave them to me when i got home from school.anyway at that point i was into the big cars and had no intrested in the little ones but i remember not playing with it and when i moved out of my house in 1997 i found it in a box, in the origanol case, and the only reason i went into the box was cause i was moving then a few years later when i started getting back into this i bought bobs book and then learned of the stripe, I then asked my new bosses mom about it(a few months ago i got a job and my bosses mom worked for aurora) since me and him both grew up on long island and he lived in hempstead thats why his mom worked there. anyway sorry if i am getting ahead here, but his mom recalls working there and said some cars had hand painted areas on them. she couldnt remember if that camaro did, but wheather its a machine or a human she said they both make mistakes.being that this car was never used i cant see it wareing off. I mean this thing is in very clean condition.


----------



## sethndaddy

With the story behind it I would say you got a winner there. I thought it was just a car you had in the collection.


----------



## sidejobjon

Tom,
Your collection is amazing. Can someone add closeup of petty allison 3.
Now witch 43 was in set?
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Rick Carter

Tyco Production on the left. Hand painted deco prototype on the right.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Rick Carter said:


> Tyco Production on the left. Hand painted deco prototype on the right.


Wow, that's just like they did the Kow Patty GP.
Never seen the truck before. I guess Mattel wanted to add some being to the production models.
Thanks for sharing Rick!


----------



## Rick Carter

N.Texas,

You're welcome! Here's a deco Tyco Interstate. I forgot to take the shot of the front. I'll shoot some more of my other hand deco's on Monday.


----------



## Rick Carter

Hand deco Ferarri, Lumina's, '40 Ford and Nissan Z.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Brass Wars anyone !?*

The Thread subject says- "Show me some MORE rare stuff! " So here's some Stuff !
Aftermarket History Time. From the Waay back in the day file, we bring you this product...


----------



## Rick Carter

Prototype Buick Regal's


----------



## Rick Carter

Prototype Buick Regal's. I'm not sure why the photos uploaded sideways. Sorry.


----------



## Rick Carter

13 out of 15 Cosmic Flyer Phases. Venom Hand Deco (on the bottom) '40 Ford deco and Hand Deco Nascars.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I understand the #25 Annniversary chrome thinking, but the white looks a whole lot better, IMO... RM


----------



## Rick Carter

Thanks Hilltop! And I just noticed that the other pics didn't upload (cosmic flyers, etc). Maybe its the pop-ups that I keep trying to dodge as I'm trying to post -LOL!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Weird!!! I tried to correct these last night and though I rotated them on PB, they still came out sideways when I tried to post them here...


----------



## Rick Carter

Slotcarman,

You're da man, man! Thanks for the hookup! I was trying to put more pics up late last night but it said that I met my quota. I might try PB to do the rest but first I have to transfer them from my phone to my desktop.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Rick how and where are you when you get these fabulous cars or are previous employees and sales reps selling them to you? Wow sir you have some outstanding stuff great job .


----------



## Rick Carter

Johnnyslots,

Thanks! My cars come from a variety of sources such as slot car shows, Ebay and personal friends who had connections with individuals that worked at Tyco and/or were connected to a source who had a connection to Tyco.

A good number of my cars are the actual cars from the Tyco guide and then there are a number of them that didn't make it to the guide.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS

Dammm thats great>>>>>>>


----------



## hifisapi

*too rare to be photographed*

I have both the stp Patrick #40 and the chaparral 2K #2 Mint on the 440 card but they are too valuable to be taken out and handled for a photograph. sorry guys....


----------



## Rick Carter

LOL Hifisapi! Without a doubt man! A $12 car is worth hundreds now....imagine that!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Aurora T-Jet Parts Question..Collectors knowledge sought*

Ok, first off, sorry, no pix.
Ahem, maybe some of you saw my recent Score yesterday of some Vintage Aurora and Tyco Cars. My question revolves around what I *Believe was a Factory Aurora Carded (Hi-Perf) Top Plate w/Arm. 
Ya see, in my score, I had a couple of carded items, and one appears to have been a Top Plate for a normally geared(9T) T-Jet, BUT, Came with a Green Wire/Green Tip (Mean Green) Arm, already installed and carded by the factory !?
I say I *believe this, because the card had the take off old gear plate w/Arm in it, and the NEW Plate, with Mean Green Arm, was installed in a Chassis. I examined this Top Plate, and it was barely run and there are no marks (even under EXTREME Magnification) that would show the Mean Green Arm was installed by the buyer, ie- the pinion gear is perfect, and shows no marks from a clumsy install in 1971 -when I believe this was new, as all the items from my Score were stored in an Attic since 1971 !
So my Question to serious Aurora Collectors, like Bob Beers etc. is, was it a common carded item(in '70-'71?), to have a normal T-Jet Gear plate with a Factory installed Mean Green Arm attached and carded ???


----------



## fhdavid52

I think this is rare.







[/URL]http://[/IMG]


----------



## fhdavid52

This is rare too.








[/URL]http://[/IMG]


----------



## fhdavid52

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## alpink

wralf, there were hop up gear plates with hot arms and 9 tooth pinions, usually on a card of 12.
the purpose for having the 9 tooth pinons was probably so that it could be a drop in exchange for better performance of the standard t-jet.
likely this will be challenged


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

alpink said:


> wralf, there were hop up gear plates with hot arms and 9 tooth pinions, usually on a card of 12.
> the purpose for having the 9 tooth pinons was probably so that it could be a drop in exchange for better performance of the standard t-jet.
> likely this will be challenged


 Thank you alpink, as this is now the second confirmation like this I've gotten. :thumbsup: Good to know


----------



## Bubba 123

fhdavid52 said:


> This is rare too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]http://[/IMG]


still got "Most" of mine... 
was the 1st HO set I had, got in 1970-71....
need 2 get the 2 "Dunes" I foolishly sold off...
when I was getting back into slots, 6-ish years ago :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## super8man

I picked up two of these sand van sets in their boxes. I just love the color of the tracks. Right up there with Tyco's red cobble stone wiggle track.


----------



## fhdavid52

Bubba 123 said:


> still got "Most" of mine...
> was the 1st HO set I had, got in 1970-71....
> need 2 get the 2 "Dunes" I foolishly sold off...
> when I was getting back into slots, 6-ish years ago :freak:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


I had one of these sets. Got it in 1972. Never had so much fun with a slot car track as I did with this one. We literally raced for hours on it.


----------



## Marty

*LaGanke Front & Rear Wheel Set*

I have had these forever. I don't remember where I got them from.





Note they are all skinny wheels.

Here is what they look like mounted with an MEV Super Bee





Marty


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Very cool Wheels- Marty :thumbsup: - I have a Couple of similar skinny flanged Wheels, one set Brass, the other Aluminum, they were made by a Machinist Slot Guy, who used to be my Friend....


----------



## Redwater slot

Great stuff guys,,,Thanks for posting those pics,,,:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## RjAFX

Redwater slot said:


> Great stuff guys,,,Thanks for posting those pics,,,:thumbsup::wave:


This subforum is good stuff for me. As you may know I have been away from all of this stuff for the past 18-19 years, and this is getting me back on track. 

I would like to thank everyone that has posted cars and pictures in here. HobbyTalk has provided me with more information than all the others slot car forums put together. Not to mention how honest, and helpful every single member has been. Then we have mods that are right in on the action, and let us be ourselves.

Thanks to all of you.


----------

